# At the risk of sounding ignorant...



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Anflirt ? Or do you mean flirt pole ?


https://www.amazon.ca/s?k=flirt+pol...Y1R1&sprefix=Flirt,aps,582&ref=nb_sb_ss_i_4_5


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Here’s a link to flirt poles at Amazon. There’s lots of info on line about making them yourself. It’s a larger, sturdier version of the little teaser toy used to play with cats. 
https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...argid=kwd-316880295745&ref=pd_sl_861q78103j_e
Most dogs adore them and you can stand or sit in one place while your dog chases the flirt pole. But you do need to train your dog first before using.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Dechi said:


> Anflirt ? Or do you mean flirt pole ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you so much.... much what I had pictured! And yes... A flirt pole. Was just a typo.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Here’s a link to flirt poles at Amazon. There’s lots of info on line about making them yourself. It’s a larger, sturdier version of the little teaser toy used to play with cats.
> https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...argid=kwd-316880295745&ref=pd_sl_861q78103j_e
> Most dogs adore them and you can stand or sit in one place while your dog chases the flirt pole. But you do need to train your dog first before using.




Awesome, thank you! It’s just what I need!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I just ordered one on amazon. Thanks for help!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Your puppy is going to love a flirt pole!


----------

